# RO water



## pcappy2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hoping someone could help me;

I have a 30 gal tank. My home water quality can't be used for my aquarium,,I can get RO water from pet store 40 miles away. Would it be ok to bring home enough water for a month of water changes....my question: Can I store RO water?

thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes you can, I use a bubbler to keep the water circulating and keep it from getting stagnant and algae ridden but to answer the question, yes you can store it.

Might want to look into a 25gpd unit or smaller for your needs, itll pay for itself in 2 trips just in gas alone to the LFS.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I just think carrying all that water would be a pain in the neck


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

WhiteGloves is right, If you think about it how long has the water been in your tank and it has no problems.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is wrong with the water from your tap?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

If you start using RO water, make sure it's been re-mineralized. Straight RO water _cannot_ be used for aquarium water, as it lacks the essential salts and other minerals fish need for proper osmotic regulation (the regulation of the salts in their body). Using straight RO water will kill your fish, but it's easy enough to re-mineralize it with a product like Kent RO Right or something similar.

I agree with Ray; get yourself a smaller unit, and it'll pay for itself in no time. Just make sure you're diligent with changing the cartridges and membrane.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was wondering why it cant be used as well.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

RO/DI filters remove just about everything from the source water, including the minerals fish need for the proper functioning of their bodies. It's _too_ pure, in other words. You have to either treat it with RO Right or something similar, or cut it with tap water (which defeats the purpose of using an RO unit, imo). In a marine application, the simple act of adding the salt to the RO water gives it all the minerals it needs, but freshwater needs to do it manually.


----------



## pcappy2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Our home well is to hard, even thru a softner. I don't mind going to the LFS every month or two. I bought nice containers for the water, easy to carry and store. I just wasn't sure if I should put a bubbler in the stored water??? I also use additives cuz its RO, but thank you, I recently just learned that. If I don't use the water within 8 weeks I just use it for something else. They only charge me 50cents for 5 gal.

Honestly, this aquarium was my son's and now he is off to college. I enjoy the tank so much that I didn't want to take it all down. I'm much more faithful with my regular water changes then he was No fish have died, I think its a happy aquarium. 

This website has really been helpful.

Thank you


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

pcappy2 said:


> Our home well is to hard, even thru a softner


Just as a point of interest, home water softeners don't actually soften your water. They just exchange calcium/magnesium chloride for sodium chloride, which has no issues making a lather in soap. Your water is still just as hard, but now you can wash your hair with it.


----------

